# Her stomach gets upset..



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

This is a weird one...

it seems as though after sex in the evening before bedtime, when my wife wakes up in the morning and during the following day, her stomach is upset and she feels like tossing her cookies..

this morning we had a quickie and now (about an hour later) her stomach is upset again.. she feels like she's gonna throw up..

this has just started the last week or two... 

normal intercourse.. no condom, ejaculating inside her.. nothing abnormal... nothing different than what we've been doing... 

(she does have an IUD Mirena I believe.. she's had that for about a year w/ no complications)

does anyone else suffer from this malady ?

does anyone have any insight into why this happens lol ?

thanks
mike


----------



## They Call Me Smooth (May 5, 2009)

Pregnant maybe?


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

They Call Me Smooth said:


> Pregnant maybe?


no.. she just took a preggo test a week or two ago... 

her periods are all messed up cuz of the mirena, but when she gets to feeling weird, she calls the Dr. and gets another preggo test LOL.. 

she's def. not pregnant.. on days when we don't have intercourse, she's perfectly fine.. we've done it on monday (sick tuesday but felt fine monday) 

she felt fine wednesday and we did it before bedtime and she felt like crap thursday...

we just had a quickie this morning and she feels like crap LOL...

i can't figure it out... 

i told her to call her dr. today.. but figured i'd ask here to see if anyone else has run into this


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

Orgasm can trigger cramps in the abdominal and pelvic muscles. It might be a clue that means she should get checked out.


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

Has the stomache cramping started when she got the IUD? Maybe she is having an adverse effect to it now?? 

I'm clueless.. lol.. I would advise her to see a doc..


----------



## Icee (Mar 31, 2009)

I have an IUD and never had any problems. If the IUD doesn't hurt while she's living her daily life chances are that's not the problem during/ after sex. 

Also if she doesn't need the hormone, there is an IUD available w/o hormone. I don't believe in drugs if you don't need them, but i feel like MDs don't give women that option very often so i want others to know about it. Birthcontrol pills give me heart palpatations and they just wanted to keep experimenting with different drugs instead of offering the IUD as a non-hormonal alternative.

My initial thought is that maybe she is stressed out? Change in diet?


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

mommy22 said:


> As an aside, she must really love you to keep making love knowing she'll get sick afterwards. You're a fortunate man.


I am a very fortunate man LOL

her IUD hasn't moved .. i dont think.. last month she was late getting her period and thought she was pregnant.. her OB checked the placement of the mirena.. it was OK.. then her period showed up.. she's normally on a 28 day cycle.. once she got the mirena her cycle got all wacky.. she had a 40 day cycle.. then this month it was 38 days.. really weird.. LOL..

she doesn't get cramps per se.. just feels kinda YUK.. like she's going to throw up.. upset stomach.. food doesnt sit really well.. i dunno,.. she thinks she's allergic to me HAHA... 

i'll have her call the dr. tuesday and update.. 

mostly i was wondering if anyone else ran into this or heard of it HAHA..

thanks for the replies


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

Less than 5% of Mirena users may experience:
Migraine 
*Vomiting *
Anemia 
*Pain during intercourse *
Unusual hair growth or loss S
kin irritations (such as hives, rash, eczema or itching) 
Swelling of hands and feet 
Feeling bloated 
Mood swings 

I found this on the mirena website.. perhaps she is having those side effects? Says that the birth control device may not be properly placed. Let us know how she is


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

i appreciate all the feedback... 

here's a bit of an update.. she hasn't vomited.. merely feels sick to her stomach.. like she wants to vomit..

intercourse isn't painful, in fact, she rather enjoys it. 

at 2 A.M. i "snuck in" for a quickie as she was sans panties LOL..

she got up this morning, showered, etc.. got breakfast and was all sick to her stomach again.. well, the morning romp didn't include an orgasm for her.. this was to rule out stomach cramping etc.. lol..

we dont know what's going on .. she's gonna call her Dr. tomorrow..


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

just an update..

she called her dr. and spoke with the receptionist about wha't going on. the receptionist put her on hold to speak with the dr. real quick. came back and said "The Dr. wants to see you!" lol...

she has an appointment on june 1st. 

i'll update after the appointment.

mike


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

UPDATE: she went to her OB.. he removed the Mirena.. now we have to wait till next friday... he's gonna do a preggo test to make sure she's NOT... and if that's OK then she's going back on the patch... we still haven't had sex yet since it's been out.. she went out of town today and won't be back till next week. i'll let you all know what else they find


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update! Hopefully she will feel much better after having that thing removed.. and you two can have fun with the lovin again without the dread of tummy woes after!!


----------



## MsLady (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I found this case curious and am wondering if there's been any other news?


----------



## daddymikey1975 (Apr 18, 2009)

well, after having the Mirena removed on June 1st.. she went out of town on the 3rd and came back on the 10th.. we had some wild play that evening and early the next morning.. with no ill effects... 

HOWEVER... she had a follow up appointment on the 12th with her Dr.. he wanted to check her out before prescribing the patch .. 

WE'RE HAVING ANOTHER BABY  .. seems as if the Mirena isn't very effective after all LOL... 

the doc did say that possibly she was having a reaction to the Mirena anyhow.. ah well.. what do you do..


----------

